# Using Pix 515e for mac address filtering



## rajthampi (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys
I am working for a medium sized organization and we have around 100 users hooked up with our network. We were using a Linksys BEFSR41 router to control access to internet, mostly by blocking mac addresses or IP ranges. Last year we had introduced a Cisco Pix 515e firewall during MS Exchange implementation. Those guys who configured the Pix firewall repeatedly reported that Pix firewalls can't do MAC address filtering.

I just want to know whether those statements are true. If they were giving us wrong feeds we need to get somebody who can configure the firewall properly, as we are having a tough time controlling users with administrative privileges changing their IP addresses to access Internet without company approval.

Thanks in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to consult the documentation with the firewall. Since you have to be a Cisco customer to access the documentation, I can't see it from here. :smile:

Here's one paper on the device... http://www.netcraftsmen.net/welcher/papers/pix01.html


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

send out a letter

"if you circumvent security you will be terminated"

after you fire the first 3 people it will stop.

Or setup a Vlan, seperate the people who should have access to internet put them on one group of switches. Group all non internet users on antoher switch.

allow group one vlan access to internet switch port, and prevent access to that port for the other users.


----------

